#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-06-07
<Takyoji> Anyone burnt a .cdr file at all before?
<Takyoji> K3B doesn't seem to imply support for the format
<Takyoji> and simply renaming it to .iso obviously doesn't work either
<ripps> hmm... according to something I read, .cdr is an extension for cd/dvd images created by final cut pro. According to it, they're actually just .iso...
<Takyoji> Yea, I realized that when reading from another source.
<Takyoji> Last night when I tried by using K3B it didn't say it was a real ISO or something along those lines, but Brasero seemed to accept it just fine.
<Takyoji> Erm, not K3B; I was trying to run it in Virtualbox. xP
<Takyoji> By the way, anyone have issues shutting down in Karmic?
<Takyoji> Erm, Lucid (10.04) I mean
<tonyyarusso> Nope
<Takyoji> Because the issue seems present on both my desktop and laptop
<Takyoji> That when I try to shutdown, it does nothing (sometimes)
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-06-08
<netbook> summer timeeeeeeee
 * Takyoji has been done with highschool for a couple days now
<kermit> netbook: no, that was yesterday
<netbook> heh
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-06-09
<Takyoji> Anyone used PyGTK at all?
<jchristensen> Anyone read Jono's Book, "The Art of Community"?
<Takyoji> I've been curious of it previously, but haven't read it
<jchristensen> Its quite good, been reading it this past week
<Takyoji> ahh
<tonyyarusso> I thought about picking up a copy, but haven't so far.
<jchristensen> Has been a very interesting read, I'd like to get more active in the community
<Takyoji> It's also available freely as a PDF as well, correct?
<jchristensen> I'm not sure
<Takyoji> http://www.artofcommunityonline.org/downloads/jonobacon-theartofcommunity-1ed.pdf
<jchristensen> Good to know. Already purchased it, I'll help support Jono, and save on the eye strain
<Takyoji> heh yea
<kermit> where should one start looking for a linux job?   also if anyone could send me their resume for examples i'd appreciate it.
<Takyoji> I'd also be curious as well
<ripps> From my experience, if you want to have a job where Linux is the primary focus, you'll probably need to be a serious coder, either that, or a server admim. But employers don't know what to make of linux. It's best to have some more generic degrees, certifications, and job experience.
<ripps> Unless, of course, your trying to join an established linux company like redhat or canonical. Either way, you'll probably need some mad coding skills to get hired
<kermit> i've been using linux since 1996 and have been coding since 1983
<kermit> the reason that i dont know the first thing about finding a linux job is that i've never had to try before :/
<rlaager> kermit: In what area of the state are you looking for a job?
<tonyyarusso> kermit: Of my jobs where I used Linux, here's how I got them:
<tonyyarusso> 1) New the guy from previously being co-workers at Erik's Bike Shop
<tonyyarusso> 2) Stood out as a student who knew my way around Linux at Saint Paul College, hired first as student help then regular staff
<tonyyarusso> 3) Craigslist
<tonyyarusso> Dice.com is good for both help-desk monkeys and senior admins, but not much in between currently.
<tonyyarusso> Remind me about the resume in the evening.
<tonyyarusso> For what those jobs were, 1) random technical help, low-key server admin, 2) combination server admin & workstation support, 3) Linux-based virtual appliance development, testing, documentation, & support
<tonyyarusso> 1) Now-defunct web-dev firm, 2) Saint Paul College Computing Careers Department, 3) Nagios, Inc. (current)
<kermit> rlaager: minneapolis
<kermit> tonyyarusso: thanks!
<tonyyarusso> wow, *Knew on that first one
<kermit> gnu!
<kermit> oh all FOSS ppl should start saynig gnu for new/knew
<Obsidian1723> I GNU that
<kermit> i think i will, maybe it'll start a movement
<tonyyarusso> heh
<Takyoji> ITT Technical college sounds just a little Windows-centric
<Takyoji> based upon my visit today
<tonyyarusso> Doesn't surprise me.
<Takyoji> Linux is available as an aside practically.
<tonyyarusso> Saint Paul College and Hennepin Tech both had some decent Linux stuff, although I don't know if I'd go as far as Linux-centric.  Probably fairly even-handed.
<Takyoji> I'd rather do something platform-agnostic and about the actual concepts rather than "You double click this, click this tab, click this button (...)"
<tonyyarusso> Metro State uses Linux for some courses too.
<tonyyarusso> oh, yeah, no
<Takyoji> ahh
<tonyyarusso> Saint Paul College has "Operating System Fundamentals" (courses I and II), which use Linux because they can demonstrate the point more in-depth.
<Takyoji> My only issue for the "better" colleges would be acceptance, since I'm not Mr. 4.0 GPA or anything of that nature.
<Takyoji> And I haven't taken the ACT/SAT
<Takyoji> Is it common for colleges to let you just take the test for a class and receive credit (if you obviously pass) without having to pay for that course, or?
<tonyyarusso> What "better" colleges offer anything resembling tech courses?
<tonyyarusso> Unless you wanted to go for an actual CompSci degree I guess - UMN & St. Olaf both have good stuff for that.
<tonyyarusso> No.  If you're lucky they might let you take the test and not have to attend, but you'd still have to pay regardless.
<Takyoji> Well generally speaking, colleges that have strict acceptance requirements are probably the ones I wouldn't be able to get into, is just one limiting factor for me in general.
<Takyoji> For ITT they implied I'd be able to take a test for a course and actually wouldn't have to pay for that course (if I didn't need to go through it)
<tonyyarusso> So, St. Olaf is out.  Everything else mentioned is in.  UMN would probably make you take the ACT or SAT first.
<tonyyarusso> h00k: Teach me about debhelper :P
<Takyoji> Though I presume U of M is an arm and a leg.
<Takyoji> (in cost)
<tonyyarusso> Not compared to the "better" schools.  Compared to the community colleges yes.
<tonyyarusso> 2009-10 tuition and fees for new students (based on two semesters of full-time enrollment)
<tonyyarusso> Minnesota residents - $11,542
<Takyoji> and for U of M, I'd pretty much need full dedication towards it, or would be able to have a job at the same time?
<h00k> tonyyarusso: uuuum
<h00k> debhelper, I bet ripps would know.
<tonyyarusso> For comparison, St. John's University:
<tonyyarusso> For the 2010-2011 academic year:
<tonyyarusso> * Tuition and fees: $31,576
<tonyyarusso> h00k: true
 * tonyyarusso pokes the absent ripps
<h00k> I don't know enough to be able to help you :(
<Takyoji> I think you can ask for a mentor with using debhelper and so on
<h00k> tonyyarusso: or..Amaranth I bet would know
<tonyyarusso> yeah, but -motu is pretty dead atm
<Takyoji> over the MOTU mailing list I believe
<Takyoji> ahh
<h00k> tonyyarusso: Amaranth poked his head in before in -offtopic
<Takyoji> then resurrect them. :P
 * Takyoji plays Gish
<Takyoji> Perhaps we could have a meeting or something via IRC or something for those curious of doing deb packaging
<tonyyarusso> That'd be good, yes.  Michigan does that a lot.
<Takyoji> and could also work on accommodating learning materials/printouts
<Obsidian1723> http://www.ucalgary.ca/news/may2010/typhoid read it and the white paper at the bottom.
<kermit> i've been rather unsuccesfully self-employed for a long time, i'm having a hard time with this "employment history" part of my resume.. i have skills, i just don't know how to make anyone believe that i do.
<kermit> how do you get past HR to the techies who can guage your skills on their own merits?
<h00k> magics
<kermit> maybe targetting smaller businesses who don't have an HR department..
<Obsidian1723> kermit, thats where certs are handy.. HR rou8nd files many who dont have X Y and Z
<Obsidian1723> certs alone, like experience alone, arent valid.
<Obsidian1723> You need both.
<Obsidian1723> For certs, in this economy, there are MANY unemployeed MCSE, CCNA, etc, so for for something like the RHCE, Security+, Linux+, Juniper certs, Ethical Hacker Cert, etc.
<kermit> Obsidian1723: rou8nd?
<Obsidian1723> A lot of it too is how your resume reads
<Obsidian1723> - 8 typo
<kermit> "round"?
<Obsidian1723> I can look at your resume if you want, finese it out a bit.
<kermit> i thought i'd always be self employeed, i have no certs
<kermit> you're already on the list to send it to, when i finish writing it :)
<Obsidian1723> Yeah, Ive been at it 32 years, never got "The Papers" until now.
<kermit> and, thanks
<Obsidian1723> You have my email?
<kermit> no
<Obsidian1723> rezphreak@hotmail.com
<kermit> I had $500k just 3 years ago, this economy wiped me out faster than I could react.
<kermit> i guess i'm a better coder than investor
<Takyoji> Didn't know there was something called "Ethical Hacker Certification"
<kermit> haha
<Obsidian1723> what are your areas of expertise?
<Obsidian1723> There is. Security certs are big. Surprisingly, you dont need them for the area Im going into, but I want them anyway.
<Obsidian1723> Right now I have a DCSE, Network+, Linux+, and 32 years expedrience.
<Obsidian1723> and I cant still type worth a damn
<Obsidian1723> Kermit, what are your areas of exertise? and what areas do you have ewxperience in? they arent always the same.
<kermit> Obsidian1723: my best skill is manipulating large sets of textual data with efficient combinations of bash/awk, gnu find/bin/text utils, and whatever custom C code is necessary, but i can admin too, i've been running linux since 1996 and have been on PCs since 1983... but the this resume is my top priority and you'll have it soon.
<kermit> by large i mean, where cpu/memory/disk bandwidth is a bottleneck
<Obsidian1723> ok, now, I would recommend a functional format vs a time line one.
<kermit> ?
<kermit> resume format?
<kermit> yeah i pretty much have to do it that way
<Obsidian1723> For example, my current job, and last 2 jobs before it, all dealt with custom software. I can use that. At one job, I monitored ATMs over high-security networks, at this job, I work in biometric security, I can link the two.
<Obsidian1723> So since you can C program, that can be tied into bash scripting/programming, which can tie into administration.
<kermit> i'd be a fine admin, but it wouldnt be up to my potential
<Obsidian1723> You could also develop. The big thing is: What can I do for YOU? This is what I can do, how I can do it, and more over, here is HOW I did it, WHEN and WHERE I did it in the past, and how I can do it and benefit you now.
<kermit> ok
<Obsidian1723> You mean you can do more than admin?
<kermit> i mean i'm a coder at heart
<kermit> particularly, algorithms
<Obsidian1723> Well, admin and developers/programmers are a different breed. Admins want network security, and developers/programmers whine about it because it "breaks" their code so they want root access to get things to work.
<kermit> and an understanding of the underlying hardware and OS to make efficient routines
<Obsidian1723> Then you should code.
<Obsidian1723> You wopnt be happy admining
<kermit> the most ideal job i ever had was generating statistics on DNA sequences, which was computationally intensive and didn't fit in RAM so eliminated typically taught techniques of 'load, process, store'
<kermit> Obsidian1723: well, i would be if what  most admins tell me is true, that they only really work 1/3 of the time ;)
<Obsidian1723> haha not quite true.
<tonyyarusso> 32 years experience eh?  Obsidian1723 is old.
<kermit> if we divide my hours on a PC over 40, and count that as the number of weeks, i have that many ;)  but i'm only 34.
<Obsidian1723> Started at age 11 in 1978.,
<Obsidian1723> 43 now.,
<kermit> Obsidian1723: are you old enough to look at moder cell "phones" and think "100 new features that will take months to learn wont make up for 1 feature i'm accustomed to in my 2003 phone" ? :)
<Obsidian1723> yup
<Obsidian1723> If I wan t Internet, I have a desktyop and laptop.
<kermit> if i wanted internet, i'd have stayed home ;)
<Obsidian1723> I want my phone to be a phone. Texting is going backwards. If I wanted to comminicate old skool, Id use morse code, faster than texting.
<Obsidian1723> dee dee da da deet da da deet
<kermit> Obsidian1723: i miss my startac, it was 1/4 speaker, you didnt have to line up a pinhole with your ear.  it's still the best *phone* ever.
<Obsidian1723> ..---.-.--
<Obsidian1723> :D
<kermit> but it cant text, and doestn have a calender, and i cant set certain people's ringtones to "none"
<Obsidian1723> I had Sprint disable texting on my phone.
<kermit> who's going to dc612 tommorow?
<kermit> http://dc612.org/
<Takyoji> If I was told prior I would have planned for it. :P
<kermit> Takyoji: it's monthly, maybe next month then
<Takyoji> ahh
<kermit> Takyoji: so also is the 2600 meeting
<kermit> both meet in or near downtown, which is ideal for me
<kermit> downtown mpls
<netbook> that sounds cool
<kermit> mn2600 meetings get about a dozen people, dc612 had about 30
<netbook> don't know much about penetration testing though
<kermit> i've never heard anyone talk about that at either of those
<netbook> one of my coworkers is working pen testing cell networks
<netbook> maybe he will go
<kermit> anyone who likes *nix fits in well at either, they usually arent actually penetration testing themed
<kermit> back before people did financial transactoins online, that was just an ordinary part of the fun ;)
<kermit> when 95% of the people on university servers were on stolen accounts
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-06-10
<Takyoji> So; how would be able to be more active?
<Takyoji> would we*
<Obsidian1723> hmmmm?
<Takyoji> We don't even have meetings anymore. :P
<Obsidian1723> Well, I made a suggestion quite awhile ago, but it feel on deaf ears. I suggested the idea here at at Free Geek Twin Cities, that the two should work together.
<kermit> i'd rudely schedule meetings at the same time and place (a coffee shop) as mn 2600
<kermit> first friday, 6pm, java j's, warehouse district
<kermit> they might just move their meeting, but even the most old school hackerish "i could be using gentoo" types are all grown up now and like when things just work because they're busy with other things.
<kermit> (by just work, i mean, by using ubuntu, of course)
<Takyoji> Woo http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/make-grub-themes-beautiful-look-nicer.html
<Takyoji> Also, I'll give a cookie to whomever would be able to give me instructions on how to decrypt the file of a keyring.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-06-11
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: "the file of a keyring"?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: you could schedule a meeting...
<Takyoji> ~/.gnome2/keyrings/
<Takyoji> otherwise I realized I can just copy the keyring files to that folder and unlock them via gnome-keyring-manager
<netbook> well I biked past the dc612 map location to check it out, but didn't see any door for "hack factory"
<kermit> oh hell i forgot to go
<kermit> i should have set a phone alarm
<kermit> oh i was more interested when it meets 4 blocks from my house at a resturant with steak.
<tonyyarusso> Obsidian1723: your suggestion didn't fall on deaf ears; just distracted/busy ones.  Feel free to make it happen.
<Obsidian1723> ok... I need to go make dinner, but msg me, im more than willing to help.
<damian> What is the easiest way to setup my thumbdrive to multiboot a set of isos? (For a future installfest and recovery tools)
<Takyoji> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=multiboot+usb+flash+drive
<damian> I was looking for an opinion, I've been looking for quite awhile
<tonyyarusso> h00k, exigraff: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/684492783/more-great-messaging-menu-apps
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I saw that :(
<h00k> tonyyarusso: the thing I don't like is that it shows the numbers and not the names
<_diablo> Takyoji, that's a great link. I'm repartitioning my flash drive now. It's been only holding 1 disc for far too long
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-06-12
<Takyoji> Any significant difference between gzip and bzip?
<kermit> bzip takse a lot more cpu to compress, but compresses better
<kermit> at least 10x as much cpu for maybe 10-20% better compression
<kermit> for another 10% compression and another 150% of cpu you could use lzma
<Takyoji> ahh
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-06-13
<Takyoji> Anyone apt with the wizardry of patch files?
<Takyoji> I need to update a customized phpBB theme; via a patch file, which would probably be the most sane approach.
<Takyoji> of which*
<kermit> Takyoji: its pretty simple, it'll give you clear feedback if something doesnt go right
<Takyoji> Ewww, apparently ITT Tech uses Windows Live ID..
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-06-07
<Obsidian1723> Checkout Ubuntu Gnome Remix (UGR) http://ugr.teampr0xy.net/ and you can have your choice of gnome2 or gnome3 to install on your system. Currently, it's just a script; but apparently they are going to release an ISO soon so it will become a full-blown Linux distro.
<FloatingGoat> Hey, what do you guys think of locally advertising ubuntu?
<FloatingGoat> hello?
<ColinHarrington> hey
<Takyoji> Anyone ready for World IPv6 Day?
<Takyoji> I'LL KEEL YOU ALL IF YOU AREN'T.
<Takyoji> I finally figured out how to properly configure the gogoc (gogo6) client a few days ago, as I had trouble with it previously. Was using it for IPv6 access from a friend's house to access my desktop at home which is connected over 6in4
<FloatingGoat> hello?
<Takyoji> Less than 3 hours.
<FloatingGoat> I have an idea
<FloatingGoat> for this loco team
<Takyoji> you'll just have to shove others to do it, since nobody really facilitates.
<FloatingGoat> :( do you think it'd be any possible to raise money to get a ubuntu ad on local TV?
<Takyoji> Most people view TV advertisement for Ubuntu as being ineffective; especially that some may even think it's a scam or similar.
<Takyoji> It's word-of-mouth that's considered most effective.
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<Takyoji> My idea of spreading Ubuntu is in a more discreet fashion
<FloatingGoat> Itry to get ubuntu around but its not the easiest thing
<Takyoji> Mainly of finding retail stores willing to help Ubuntu users in regards of their products, and having them listed on an online directory. But then also having "We help Ubuntu users here!" at the entrance of participating retail store's entrances or checkouts.
<FloatingGoat> those are good ideas
<Takyoji> I just haven't gotten around to it yet
<Takyoji> So having the name itself out there in the public will help raise curiosity and all
<FloatingGoat> I have an idea, we get an old portable DVD player, put in a DVD looping an ubuntu ad, go to some local store and give them a bunch of CD's for free to put in front of it, or maybe even sell.
<FloatingGoat> or we could get small online business to hand the CD's out with their products, theyd have the chance to get picked up by dozens of ubuntu and linux blogs that eat that kind of stuff up.
<FloatingGoat> this is all really far fetched, but we aren't going to get anywhere doing nothing :\
<Takyoji> This group does nothing because there isn't any leadership. :P
<FloatingGoat> I AM NOW THE LEADER!
<FloatingGoat> I wonder if it costs money to be in a parade
<FloatingGoat> could pass out CD's there, that would be kinda useless though
<FloatingGoat> hmm if I had a lappy I could stand around showing people about it. and handing out CD's
<Takyoji> I find the easiest way of finding interested folks is through providing technical support. :P
<FloatingGoat> yeah yeah!
<FloatingGoat> I will offer it
<Takyoji> and sometimes find those pissed off with it; last person I helped was going to flee to just getting a Mac because of the hell they were having just to check email and browse the internet
<FloatingGoat> team viewer for the win
<FloatingGoat> hi rlaager
<rlaager> hello
<rlaager> FloatingGoat: ?
<ColinHarrington> when is ipv6 day?
<ColinHarrington> And its Tomorrow june 8th
<ColinHarrington> http://www.worldipv6day.org/.
<Takyoji> World IPv6 Day starts in less than 2 hours
<ColinHarrington> Whats the effect?
<Takyoji> as current UTC time is 20:22
<Takyoji> Gmail, Google, Facebook, and so on finally just add their IPv6 to their DNS
<Takyoji> rather than having to use alternate domains like ipv6.google.com and so on
<ColinHarrington> Ok, so they'll be addressable via ipv6, and that shouldn't bother any users though huh?
<Takyoji> Shouldn't; unless if you actually have native or tunnelled IPv6
<Takyoji> and if you don't have IPv6, then get a tunnel and bug your ISP for providing IPv6, to participate. :P
<ColinHarrington> I currently have both 4 and 6 addresses
<ColinHarrington> is there a way to disable ipv4 in Ubuntu temporarily?
<Takyoji> http://ipv6.ipv6eyechart.ripe.net/
<Takyoji> Might be able to remove the IPv4 address you have associated.
<Takyoji> but only if you have DNS servers set that are accessible over IPv6
<FloatingGoat> rlaager: sorry :(
<FloatingGoat> im sooo derped right now
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-06-08
<Takyoji> Woo, I just got an IPv6 tunnel provided by my ISP working
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-06-09
<Obsidian1723> I realize that stores sell to end-users mainly (even Micro-Center which is a lot more "geeky" than many brick and mortar shops), but where is a good place to get rank mount gear like the equipment itself as well as accessories like screws, cables, and mounting brackets? I know you can always get stuff online, and if that is my only option, fine, then I need to find the lowest prices; but isn't there someone one can go that has the
<Obsidian1723> higher-end stuff in-house?
<tonyyarusso> I doubt it.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-06-10
<Takyoji> Saaaay, who was it that had an old Cisco switch/router for sale? :P
<tonyyarusso> Probably Brian.
<Takyoji> Is brianko the one that hosts the Penguins Unbound installfest, or am I thinking of the entirely wrong person?
<Takyoji> My premise for needing some spare Cisco equipment is for learning material
<tonyyarusso> That's Brian Dolan-Goecke
<Takyoji> I'm ready to flee from Apache
<Takyoji> All it is, is a mess of friggen downtime if you have a minute config error (when the syntax is fine and the appropriate module is active and fine)
<Takyoji> s/minute/minor/
<Takyoji> "EGAD, I CAN'T FIND the SSL CERT FILE FOR A VIRTUALHOST *ragequit*"
<ColinHarrington> Takyoji: what would you flee to?
<Takyoji> Probably nginx or lighttpd
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-06-12
<Takyoji> You know, I'm somewhat surprised there isn't a practical or somewhat widely used royalty-free alternative to FAT16/FAT32
<rlaager> Takyoji: Only another 5.5 years to go!
<Takyoji> of patent expiration, or?
<rlaager> Yeah, until the patent(s) expire, give or take.
